# Can you feed Raw T-bone?



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Can you? Yes. Should you? Probably not. I don't like feeding that kind of cut bone (also found in some pork chops)-they are too small and super sharp. But if I got a freezer burned one that I didn't want to eat? I might feed it under extremely close supervision or I might just cut the meat off the bone and feed it that way.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Has your dog been on BARF for awhile or is this one of his first cuts of meat? Chicken is usually a good starting point; chicken quarters have easy bones for digestion before the dog's digestive tract becomes raw-efficient and are a good meat:bone ratio. Sometimes beef can be hard on a dog's digestive system.

Like IowaGold said, the bones in a T-bone are small and sharp. In my opinion, you need to know how well your dog chews bones. If they tend to be gulpers then that bone can be a real hazard. Personally, I don't feed any sharp bones like that. I worry too much, despite how careful Ranger is chewing. Especially since he's thrown up bones like that previously. No beef neck bones, no t-bones, no pork chop bones. I wait til half frozen then slice the meat off and discard the bones.


----------



## tob (Nov 29, 2010)

Ranger said:


> Has your dog been on BARF for awhile or is this one of his first cuts of meat? Chicken is usually a good starting point; chicken quarters have easy bones for digestion before the dog's digestive tract becomes raw-efficient and are a good meat:bone ratio. Sometimes beef can be hard on a dog's digestive system.
> 
> Like IowaGold said, the bones in a T-bone are small and sharp. In my opinion, you need to know how well your dog chews bones. If they tend to be gulpers then that bone can be a real hazard. Personally, I don't feed any sharp bones like that. I worry too much, despite how careful Ranger is chewing. Especially since he's thrown up bones like that previously. No beef neck bones, no t-bones, no pork chop bones. I wait til half frozen then slice the meat off and discard the bones.


 
That was actually his first raw bone. He loves cooked chicken bones but I know now they arent safe for dogs. I thought beef was easier to begin with. It didnt smell as bad as raw chicken. 

Thanks! No more T-bones the ! I will try raw chicken bones tonight.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kysha*

How is Kysha doing?


----------

